# Jd 5400



## dj3010 (Jan 30, 2013)

I feel stupid asking this but where do you put engine oil in a JD 5400? Nothing on the valve cover but there is a black cap on Rt. side Thanks for your help.
Bill Texas


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Bill.
I think you should take the time to read owners booklet.


----------



## cheoah (Dec 23, 2012)

Like he said, read the manual. I put thousands of hours on one once upon a time, and yes the oil fill is on the side of the engine there. Good, basic machine. Good luck with it.


----------

